# Boucher Guitars



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with them? There's one on kijiji i'm looking at, but the MSRP puts it into the gibson/martin price range. I'm obviously gonna play it for a while before i buy, but I was hoping to go see it armed with someone else's insight.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am quite sure I owned that guitar


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The 2008 natural goose?

I've seen a natural goose pop up on kijiji a couple of times, wasn't sure if it was the same one or not, always seemed to be different people selling it so i hope it's not cursed or something. I almost got it a few months ago via a trade, but some jerk went and offered the guy cash.

Were you the original owner? if so, what did it sell for? what did you sell it for? why did you get rid of it? would you say it's worth the grand he's asking for it?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I am not the original owner-I traded for it. I have 2 Martins and a Larrivee and got the Boucher to compare. The Boucher has an Adirondack top and they take longer to open up.-it reminded me too much of Taylor which is not a sound I like. It is worth a $1000 and if it has black plastic bridge pins with abalone dots, then it is the one I owned.

There was another one for a while but it had issues such as poor break angle for the strings and it was muddy sounding.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc/120308/586r1/9045g71_20.jpeg

looks like it might be your old guitar then

I wish it wasn't such a pain in the ass to get to steves music, i'd go play one and make up my mind then. As far as I know they're the only store in town that carries them.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

You should call them before you go in-I have never seen any in the Ottawa store


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm starting to think staying away from this was a good idea...it's back up for sale again, by another new owner. there has to be something wrong with it.


----------

